# لماذا يتجنب المهندسون استخدام قلم الرصاص لوضع علامات على المعادن؟



## محمد حمزه (4 يونيو 2006)

*لماذا يتجنب المهندسون استخدام قلم الرصاص لوضع علامات على المعادن؟*​تتفاعل المعادن كهربائيا مع بعضها البعض ، بحيث تبدأ سلسلة من التفاعلات . وكما يحدث في المعادن فإن بعض المواد غير المعدنية تتمتع بخواص كهربائية وتشترك في التفاعلات . والكربون هو أحد هذه المواد ويندرج في لائحة المواد المتفاعلة ويلي القصدير تماما . ولا يقتصر الأمر على ذلك ، بل إن جميع المعادن تفقد الإلكترونيات أثناء هذه التفاعلات وهذا شيء مشترك بينها ، بينما الكربون يكتسب الإلكترونيات عندما يتفاعل مع بقية المعادن . هذا يعني أن تفاعله الكهربائي قوي جدا ومصدر طاقة جيد ، . يتكون الرصاص في قلم الرصاص العادي من الغرافيت ( وهو نوع من الكربون ) والطين الصيني ( سيليكات الألمنيوم ). وكلما زادت قساوة القلم كلما زادت فيه نسبة الغرافيت.
ولابد من تجنب عمل علامات أو الكتابة في معدن نشيط مثل الألمنيوم ، الذي قد يستخدم بشكل غير مدهون في جناح الطائرة مثلا ، قد يتسبب بكارثة اشتعال النيران بالطائرة بسبب تفاعل الكربون مع الالمنيوم . 
*ولتفادي مثل هذه المشكلة *، يجب على المهندس استخدام أداة حادة لوضع الإشارات ، أو صباغ خاص لا يحتوي على الكربون. لأن الأداة الحادة تخدش سطح المعدن فقط ( وفي حالة الألمنيوم سيلتئم الخدش تلقائيا بتمدد طبقة الأكسيد عليه ) بينما الصبغة لا تنقل التفاعلات الكهربائية . وقد يضطر المهندس أحيانا إلى تغطية جسم الطائرة كله بطبقة واقية ، يرسم عليه علاماته ، ثم يزيله بعد ثقب جميع الأماكن اللازمة.


----------



## eng_m_ibrahim (19 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومة الحلوة


----------



## تمر هند (20 يونيو 2006)

*عجائب القلم الرصاص*

شكر حبيبي على هذه المعلومات الجميلة :15: :15: :13: :13: :13: 
لو المفجريين لمركز التجارة الدولي يعرفون هذه المعلومة كان فجروا كل الطائرات في ذلك اليوم تحياتي لكم


----------



## materials man (20 يونيو 2006)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## waleed akyan (26 يونيو 2006)

معلومة مفيدة جدا ... ألف شكر ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## dr.mohamed (26 يونيو 2006)

الف شكر على المعلومه المفيده والقيمه جدا


----------



## haadi (27 يونيو 2006)

معلومة مفيدة جدا ... ألف شكر ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## المهندس جلال (28 يونيو 2006)

في الطائرات يكون جناح الطائرة مكوناً من خلائط الألمنيوم و لزيادة مقاومة التآكل فإننا نطلي سطح هذه الخليطة بالألمنيوم و لكن النقي و ذلك لأنه ذو مقاومة أعلى للتآكل و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## salah alam (29 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندسة النشيطة (29 يونيو 2006)

فعلا معلومة رائعة جزاك الله كل خير لقد اعجبتني لا تحرمنا كل ما هو جديد


----------



## maamon2000 (29 يونيو 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووور كثير على المعلومات الرائعة ...


----------



## حمودي1 (4 يوليو 2006)

[frame="4 70"] 
[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"][glint]شكرأجزيلا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة[/glint][/grade]
[/frame]


----------



## حمودي1 (4 يوليو 2006)

شكرأ جزيلا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## hassan alkhatib (3 أغسطس 2006)

thnk u alot
but i think crbon can made cathodic protection for the material because it consume the free electron that react with oxygen.
then carbon or graphite could prevent oxidation. isnt that
please check this not and reply and correct me if ther is any thing wrong


----------



## koki (4 أغسطس 2006)

معلومة جميلة:77: 
ربنا يزيدك من علمه


----------



## koki (4 أغسطس 2006)

معلومة جميلة
ربنا يزيدك من علمه


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (13 أغسطس 2006)

*الأزدواج الجرافيت-الألومنيوم غير مرغوب فيه*



مهندس فلزات قال:


> *لماذا يتجنب المهندسون استخدام قلم الرصاص لوضع علامات على المعادن؟*​
> تتفاعل المعادن كهربائيا مع بعضها البعض ، بحيث تبدأ سلسلة من التفاعلات . وكما يحدث في المعادن فإن بعض المواد غير المعدنية تتمتع بخواص كهربائية وتشترك في التفاعلات . والكربون هو أحد هذه المواد ويندرج في لائحة المواد المتفاعلة ويلي القصدير تماما . ولا يقتصر الأمر على ذلك ، بل إن جميع المعادن تفقد الإلكترونيات أثناء هذه التفاعلات وهذا شيء مشترك بينها ، بينما الكربون يكتسب الإلكترونيات عندما يتفاعل مع بقية المعادن ..


 
Material
Electrode Potential, Volts*
Graphite​0.25​Platinum​0.15​Zirconium​-0.04​Stainless Steel, 304, passive​-0.08​Silver​-0.13​Nickel​-0.2​Lead​-0.21​Tin​-0.32​Naval Brass​-0.34​Copper​-0.36​Stainless Steel, 304, active​-0.53​Carbon Steel​-0.61​Cadmium​-0.71​Aluminum​-0.79​Zinc​-1.03​Magnesium​-1.48​
*Table 1. Galvanic Series in Seawater at 24°C *Potential vs. a Saturated Calomel Reference Electrode*​بمراجعة الجدول الجلفانى للمواد المغمورة فى ماء البحر نجد أن فرق الجهد بين الجرافيت و الألومنيوم عالى جدا فى حالة التوصيل بين الألومنيوم (المصعد أنود فاقد للألكترونات) و الجرافيت (مهبط كاثود مكتسب للألكترونات) لذا لا داعى للمخاطرة بالكتابة بقلم الرصاص (الجرافيت) على جناح الطائرة المصنوع من الألومنيوم. الأزدواج الجرافيت-الألومنيوم غير مرغوب فيه لأن فرق الجهد بينهم يزيد كثيرا عن 50 مللى فولت. و لا يفوتنا هنا أن نذكر أننا نستعمل أنودات مصنوعة من الجرافيت فى الحماية الكاثودية بالتيار الخارجى المؤثر Impressed current system​


----------



## محمد حمزه (13 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك يا دكتور جمال على هذا التوضيح الرائع .....
جزاك الله خيرا ونفعنا وإياك بما علمنا إنه على ذلك قدير


----------



## محمد حمزه (13 أغسطس 2006)

*كده وضحت الصورة " بالعربي الفصيح لو سمحت "*



hassan alkhatib قال:


> thnk u alot
> but i think crbon can made cathodic protection for the material because it consume the free electron that react with oxygen.
> then carbon or graphite could prevent oxidation. isnt that
> please check this not and reply and correct me if ther is any thing wrong


 
أرجو أن يكون الدكتور جمال الشربيني قد أوضح لك الصورة يا أخ حسان الخطيب
وشكرا لمتابعتك وإهتمامك


----------



## مهندس أزهري (17 أغسطس 2006)

فعلا معلومة جديدة وفريدة 

شاكرين


----------



## الجبل الاخضر1 (17 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرآ اريد معلومات عن تآكل الحديد فى الخرسانة


----------



## محمد حمزه (17 سبتمبر 2006)

الجبل الاخضر1 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرآ اريد معلومات عن تآكل الحديد فى الخرسانة


يمكنك قراءة الموضوع في الرابط التالي:
صدأ حديد التسليح وتأثيره على المنشآت


----------



## tamer metallurgy (30 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا وأعظم أجرك وزادك من العلم ما تنفع به بلدك

المعلومه صحيحة ولذيذة ومهمة


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (30 أكتوبر 2006)

*بعض الروابط عن تآكل الحديد فى الخرسانة*



الجبل الاخضر1 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرآ اريد معلومات عن تآكل الحديد فى الخرسانة



هاك بعض الروابط عن تآكل الحديد فى الخرسانة (باللغة الأنجليزية)

http://www.concretecorrosion.net/html_en/mecanism/contenu.htm

http://www.corrosioninhibitors.org/index.htm

www.nrmca.org/aboutconcrete/cips/25p.pdf


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (30 أبريل 2007)

thnks alot


----------



## thedefender (16 أكتوبر 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ابو تريكا المهندس (17 أكتوبر 2007)

وقل ربي زدني علما


----------



## دينا الزيدي (21 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## mr ali ali (24 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات المفيده


----------



## كونان العرب (2 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكرو خو على هده معلومة


----------



## aircraft (25 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومة ولكن مع احترام أنا اعمل فى مجال صناعة الطائرات ويمنع علينا استخدام اى الة حادة فى علام الاجزاء(الالومنيوم )وذالك لعدم ازالة الطبقة الواقية (clad) التىتحمى الاجزاء من التأكل وكذالك عدم حدوث ما يسمى microcrack وأنا اسف للمعارضة ولكم منا جزيل الشكر .
clad طبقا واقية من الالومنيوم النقى لان السبيكة المستخدمة فى الطائرات 2024اقل مقاومة للتأكل من الالومنيوم النقى لوجود به نحاس


----------



## محمد حمزه (26 نوفمبر 2007)

aircraft قال:


> بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومة ولكن مع احترام أنا اعمل فى مجال صناعة الطائرات ويمنع علينا استخدام اى الة حادة فى علام الاجزاء(الالومنيوم )وذالك لعدم ازالة الطبقة الواقية (clad) التىتحمى الاجزاء من التأكل وكذالك عدم حدوث ما يسمى microcrack وأنا اسف للمعارضة ولكم منا جزيل الشكر .
> clad طبقا واقية من الالومنيوم النقى لان السبيكة المستخدمة فى الطائرات 2024اقل مقاومة للتأكل من الالومنيوم النقى لوجود به نحاس



أقترح عليك إستخدام أقلام ألوان الدوكو ....


----------



## ابراهيم عبده (27 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## اوس الشهابي (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم على هذة المعلومة الصحيحة
فأنا عندما كنت مهندس فحص هندسي في احد مصافي البترول كنا نستخدم طبشور اصفر خاص 
من اجل التعليم على المعادن ولكني اختلف معك في استخدام ادوات حادة خوفا من ال microcrack والتي تحدث في عدة معادن وسبائك 

واحب ان اضيف ان الطائرات لا تتكون من الالمنيوم فقط بل تضاف كذالك النحاس مكونه
سبيكة تدعى الديورالومين وهي سبيكة من الالمنيوم والنحاس نسبة النحاس فيها من 5-4% 

وشكرا مرة ثانية لمعلوماتك القيمة


----------



## siffien (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على المعلومة


----------



## aircraft (6 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سوف اتكلم عن موضوع ارجو من الله ان يفيد الجميع وهذا من واقع عملى :-
1- يكون80% من هيكل الطائرة sheet metal واغلب الهيكل من سبيكةAl-cu
2024
2-يتم تقطيع الخامةsheet metal عن طريق مقص هيدروليك او عن طريق الروتر 
3-بعد التقطيع يتم وضعها فى المكابس او الشدادة لتشكيل skin 
4-يجب تعليم(توقيع الابعاد على الاجزاء) الاجزاء قبل التشكيل وكذالك قبل القص ويكون هذا باستخدام القلم الرصاص 
يمنع منعن باتا استخدام اى الة حادة لعلام الاجزاء وكذالك يمنع خدش هذه الاجزاء لم سوف يسببه هذا الخدش من نزع الطبقة الواقية التى قد تسبب microcrack or corrosion 
5-يتم وضع الاجزاء على جيكات (ضبعة) ويتم برشمتها لتكوين مجمعات (البرشمة لان هذه اسبيكة غيرقابلة للحام)
6- هذه المجمعات تعتبر اجزاء لمجمعات اكبر حتى نصل الى الذيل - الجناح -الجسم .
7-هناك بعض الاجزاء يتم لحامها وتكون من الصلب او من سبائك الالومنيوم القابلة للحام مثل Al-Mg
ملاحظ: الاجزاء المستخدمة فى الطائرات يتم ازالة العلامات الموجودة عليها من اثارقلم الرصاص وكذالك اى اتربة قبل عملية الدهان النهائى (ومن العرف ان عمليات الدهان يتم قبلها عمليات تحضير السطح لكى يقبل الدهان عليه) .أسف على اى اعتراض ولكم منا جزيل الشكر و الاحترام


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (8 أغسطس 2009)

* بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومة*


----------



## smail1 (6 يونيو 2011)

فعلا معلومة جديدة وفريدة


----------

